# Hospital Costs



## enginesuck (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi i arrived on Dubai last week, my employer hasnt issued my medical card yet and ive gone and broke my hand after falling from the running machine . Two question :- which is a good hospital to go to (im staying in the Tecom area ) and do i have to pay for emergency treatment ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont know the nearest emergency room nearby, but I think the saudi hospital that opened is on this side of new dubai rather then the medical district the other side. Jebal Ali hospital, but is all the way down by Ibn Battuta. But, gosh... go to one now...  Stop typing or reading! OUCH Sorry. 

And I would suggest calling your employer/hr and see if you can get any info. You will probly have to pay at the hospital and they may be able to reimburse you, but depends if the medical is already in the works or hasnt been started yet. It is Fri, so you may not know a contact number, but maybe a fellow employee knows which insurance/hospital your insurance is accepted at.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont know the nearest emergency room nearby, but I think the saudi hospital that opened is on this side of new dubai rather then the medical district the other side. Jebal Ali hospital, but is all the way down by Ibn Battuta. But, gosh... go to one now...  Stop typing or reading! OUCH Sorry.
> 
> And I would suggest calling your employer/hr and see if you can get any info. You will probly have to pay at the hospital and they may be able to reimburse you, but depends if the medical is already in the works or hasnt been started yet. It is Fri, so you may not know a contact number, but maybe a fellow employee knows which insurance/hospital your insurance is accepted at.


good advice. apart from the saudi german hospital, the other options close to you would be welcare ambulatory care center in knowledge village (its a clinic, but has an emergency room), al zahra hospital in al barsha, aster medical center in discovery gardens


----------



## enginesuck (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for advice ! Currently in saudi german hospital on the free wi-fi and yes i have broken my hand ! Not a good start to my new job.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

enginesuck said:


> Thanks for advice ! Currently in saudi german hospital on the free wi-fi and yes i have broken my hand ! Not a good start to my new job.


Second person falling from running machine in a week, odd!


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

We rocked up and our little one got ill as soon as we got here - make sure they are pragmatic and don't give you the gold standard because you are paying for it. They will want to patch you up with gold leaf if they know you are paying privately. 

We had to pay until our insurance kicked in on day 1 of my job. As long as you balance suggested treatment with your own level of 'reasonableness' (think would I expect this in the UK), you'll be ok. The costs were not astronomical in all honesty. 

As suggested your employer might be able to sort something out going forward (for the ongoing care).

Really sorry to hear your woes - poor chap :-(


----------

